
How to Record Everything You Do in Terminal - Jarqwiz
https://www.ostechnix.com/record-everything-terminal/
======
dredmorbius
For more utility, enable (and save) timings using the '-t' or '\--timings
<file>' option.

You can then replay the session, in realtime, or with some multiplier (slower
or faster), using scriptreplay(1). An advantage is that full-screen utilities
will be fully captured.

I've used this technique, and serial connections (zmodem, minicom, serial-
over-ethernet, many ILOM/IPMI/BMC systems) to record full system installs,
starting at BIOS prompts and configuration utilities.

Replaying the session through the phosphor(6x) screensaver can be
entertaining.

[http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man1/script.1.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/script.1.html)

[http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man1/scriptreplay.1.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man1/scriptreplay.1.html)

[http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man6/phosphor.6x....](http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man6/phosphor.6x.html)

------
bonyt
On macOS and BSD at least (I haven't checked GNU), you can make a replayable
script.

Record with

    
    
        script -r [filename]
    

and then play back with

    
    
        script -p [filename]
    

which creates a pretty cool effect.

~~~
dredmorbius
Add timings.

See also scriptreplay(1):

[http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man1/scriptreplay.1.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man1/scriptreplay.1.html)

------
myhau
With iTerm there is also an alternative approach.

You can enable 'Automatically log session input to files' in Preferences ->
Profiles -> Session

